# Robert Howard’s O Little Town of Bethlehem: first performance



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

On Sunday 20th December, Robert Howard's original setting of the Christmas carol, O Little Town of Bethlehem (1996, revised 2000), will receive its first performance. This original carol setting with words by Phillips Brooks is flexibly scored for any solo voice or unison voices/choir, with piano or organ accompaniment. It is composed in a melodic, folk-like idiom, using the Dorian mode and the scotch snap rhythm. The performance will take place as part of Prescot Parish Church's Carol Service at 6.30pm in the church (Church Street, Prescot, L34 3LA) or via live streaming. Details of how to book for in-person attendance, or the URL for the streaming and viewing thereafter, are available via https://prescotparish.org.uk/. Howard's setting of O Little Town is dedicated to Stephen Mannings and Liverpool Cathedral. The first performance will feature the composer on the piano and David Kernick as tenor soloist. The associated sheet music is available to purchase via Sheet Music Plus.


----------

